# Paradigm New Monitor series 7



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

I received my new Sound and Vision magazine and in it was an advertisement for the Series Seven Monitors. Seven months after I picked up my Monitor 11's and cc-390 and ADPs Paradigm has released their new revision. I can't find any info on the new series on their web site. Any info?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not read anything, but Speakers are not going to usually radically change when changing Versions of the same Series. Especially with Paradigm.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Ahh but they have. They went back to 3 bass drivers on the 11s and changed the shape and name of the ADPs. They are totally different than the series 6.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have not read anything, but Speakers are not going to usually radically change when changing Versions of the same Series. Especially with Paradigm.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Ditto. Paradigm really hasn't changed much between the version 4 and version 6 (which is what i've got). I will be certainly interested in seeing this newest "version".

When i had some issues with my monitor 11's i called there Tech support and the guy wasn't sure what the differance between the series was. I will definatly be keeping an eye on there site to see.:T


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Well there is no question they are different with different drivers and all. I'm interested it looking at the specs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Where are you getting your info? I checked Paradigms site and saw nothing:dontknow:. I've got to see these new speakers.:T


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

An advertisement in the new Sound and Vision magazine. I looked on Paradigms web site as well. I wish I could post a scan of the advertisement. Is posting scans allowed or a picture of the ad?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Regardless of what they did, you absolutely have some well engineered Speakers. And just because they look different and might have a different Driver Compliment, it does not make them automatically superior.

For instance, my ML Vantages just got discontinued on the ML Website. While the new Model is 2 Inches Wider, an inch or so deeper, perhaps an inch taller. it is actually 10 Pounds less and when I listened to them, I actually did not walk away kicking myself wanting the replacement Model,
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with Jack completely. For comparisons sake my brother has a set of 12+ year old Monitor 9's i have the version 6 11's they have smaller drivers then my brothers yet they knock the socks of them plus total cabinet size on mine are smaller. Now even after his speakers being older they still can lay it down but with the new tecnology in mine somehow they deliver and surprisingly well. 
I must say what ever Paradigm has done is for the better. Can't wait to see them as i've been a fan of them for 20 or so years, they are all i have ever owned and probly will own.:sn:


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Not much info
http://cedia.customretailer.net/company/Paradigm___Anthem/product/Paradigm_Monitor_7_Series_7/52/


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Mail lady just showed up and had in her hands the new Sound & Vision mag so you know exactly what i did, went straigt to the Paradigm ad. I must say i had to catch my jaw from hitting the floor. very nice indeed, now i need to figure a way out of my old 11's so i can get the new ones. They have got to be spectacular.
Thanks zeigalj for bringing these new and probly improved speakers to our attention.:sn::T


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

LoL not that I care but is it not me who brought the speakers to your attention?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Homethrstud said:


> LoL not that I care but is it not me who brought the speakers to your attention?


My bad and apologies i didn't even relize that:dumbcrazy:. Please forgive.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

No big deal.
At least someone else has seen the ad now. I just hope that I can still buy the version sixes. I still need another set of ADP 390s to match the pair I have now. I might consider the new Monitor 3's for my other set if they are not selling the ADP anymore. The New Monitor 3's might just be considered new and they will still sell te ADP. I guess I will find out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My guess would be that for now you shouldn't have any issues with getting the Models your after.:T

By the way the series 7's are stunning looking, very curious as to what they will cost, it seems Paradigm has been pumping up the prices on there speakers year after year.:dontknow:


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

The exchange rate is killing them so they were forced to up the price some. I still feel I received great speakers for the price though. I agree they are going for the grills off look that many speaker companies are going for. They do look great. I still want to know if one of those woofers is passive on the new 11's.

I'm just wondering if they are going to offer ribbon tweeters in a new line of speakers. It seems that more and more manufactures are putting out a speaker with them.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

The surround are called "surround 3's" as I noticed my mistake in my post.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/rphvl.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/cs3ps.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/dbedc.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/psm4a.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/sn1fw.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/gwpyi.png/

Some info found on another site.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
After hearing many of the latest Monitor Series, I am curious about the forthcoming Monitor Series. I will always have a soft spot for this Series as they represented the first pair of quality Speakers I owned when I purchased a pair of Monitor 7's my 1st Semester of my Freshmen Year in College. I kept them forever until I eventually gave them to a friend. Still going strong.

I am not sure about the new Tweeter as while the more expensive Studio Series uses AL Tweeters, they are Gold Plated where the new ones in the Monitors are not. Regardless, I am sure they will sound great. As will any purchased in the last decade even.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Homethrstud said:


> LoL not that I care but is it not me who brought the speakers to your attention?


Right - you did a good job, thanks for the thread.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

After looking at the Surround 3's I think I would rather stick with the ADP's. The ADP's are three way, where the Surround 3's are two way speakers. I'm interested in listening to the new Surround 3's and new 7 series.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

A co-worker asked me to go with him to audition speakers and the Paradigm dealer had the new Monitor 11's. In my opinion they are significantly improved. 
Last year when I was shopping I thought the Studio 100's were clearly superior that the price difference was easily justified.
The new Monitor 11's are improved so much that there is now actual competition to the Studio 100's.
Don't get me wrong, I still think the Studio 100's are the better sounding speaker but the Monitor 11 is not completely outclassed.
The Studio 100 has a more refined / smoother sound and I would say the subtle sound definition is better too.
Compared to the Studio 100 the Monitor 11 has a more forward sound especially with voices which will appeal to many who are mostly movie and game users.
Anyone looking for a pair of speakers with a budget of $1500 should have the Monitor 11's near the top of the audition list.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have spent some more time comparing the V.6 and forthcoming V.7's looking primarily at the Monitor 11's that started this Thread and have come up with some findings/observations.

While the 11 V7 is rated down to 42hz as opposed to 48hz with the V.6's. they weigh 1 pound more than the V.6's which makes me think that the V.6's have better Internal Bracing.

In terms of Center Channels, the CC-690 utterly trounces the largest available Center 3 of the V.7's. In addition, I do think the Surround Speakers on the V.6's are actually superior.

So in truth, I would actually rather have the Monitor 11 V.6's with a CC-690 for my Front Stage as opposed to the Monitor 11 V.7's with the Center 3. With the CC being such an integral part of a great HT, I would gladly lose the ability to go 6db's lower to have a much more capable CC. And again, I am inclined to believe that the V.6's actually boast better Build Quality. Especially when I would be crossing the Speakers over at 80hz.
And if even going lower than that, the vast majority of Monitor 11 Owners are going to be using a Subwoofer in their HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have spent some more time comparing the V.6 and forthcoming V.7's looking primarily at the Monitor 11's that started this Thread and have come up with some findings/observations.
> 
> While the 11 V7 is rated down to 42hz as opposed to 48hz with the V.6's. they weigh 1 pound more than the V.6's which makes me think that the V.6's have better Internal Bracing.
> ...


I agree if it's the cc-390 your talking about. I wouldn't give up my 390 for that little center. I would say that the 390 is my shinning star in my setup. I'm very happy with my v6's and I wouldn't want a new version unless they were superior and I don't think the 7's will be. Its hard to say without hearing them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

What is funny is I wrote 390 originally and changed all references to 690 due to being distracted and looking at the Studio 690 as I was on the Phone when I wrote 690. Indeed I was speaking of the 390 and Edited the Post to denote the Model I was referring to. Monday.....


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> What is funny is I wrote 390 originally and changed all references to 690 due to being distracted and looking at the Studio 690 as I was on the Phone when I wrote 690. Indeed I was speaking of the 390 and Edited the Post to denote the Model I was referring to. Monday.....


LOL it ok I usually don't pay attention to what I'm typing and make mistakes all the time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am usually pretty good about it. However, for some reason, I woke up at about 4:45 this morning after staying up well past Midnight and could not get back to sleep. 13 Diet Cokes later, I am starting to feel somewhat lucid.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

The information about the new series in now on Paradigms web site.

http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-series/monitor-speakers


----------



## Stylz25 (Aug 28, 2011)

Homethrstud said:


> No big deal.
> At least someone else has seen the ad now. I just hope that I can still buy the version sixes. I still need another set of ADP 390s to match the pair I have now. I might consider the new Monitor 3's for my other set if they are not selling the ADP anymore. The New Monitor 3's might just be considered new and they will still sell te ADP. I guess I will find out.


Hey there you still looking for a set of ADP-390's?? Curious since I might sell my 5.1 v.6 Paradigm system and upgrade to the new series 7! Let me know.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Stylz25 said:


> Hey there you still looking for a set of ADP-390's?? Curious since I might sell my 5.1 v.6 Paradigm system and upgrade to the new series 7! Let me know.


I am still looking for a set of ADPs.


----------



## Stylz25 (Aug 28, 2011)

Homethrstud said:


> I am still looking for a set of ADPs.


Curious where abouts you live? I live in Edmonton,Alberta I am considering upgrading to the new Series 7 5.1 system so I would have to sell my Monitor 11's v.6, CC-290 v.6, ADP-390's v.6 and my DSP-3200 v.2 which I might just keep the subwoofer!


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Stylz25 said:


> Curious where abouts you live? I live in Edmonton,Alberta I am considering upgrading to the new Series 7 5.1 system so I would have to sell my Monitor 11's v.6, CC-290 v.6, ADP-390's v.6 and my DSP-3200 v.2 which I might just keep the subwoofer!


Well I live along ways from you in Arkansas. Luckily the ADP's are not huge, but shipping will still be a killer!


----------



## Stylz25 (Aug 28, 2011)

Homethrstud said:


> Well I live along ways from you in Arkansas. Luckily the ADP's are not huge, but shipping will still be a killer!


Yeah the shipping will probly be too much! haha Too bad you werent closer! haha


----------



## Stylz25 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just went to my local dealer and they had the new Monitor 11's series 7!! Just have to say they looked amazing and they feel awesome too! They have a silk soft feel to them and sound awesome!!!!!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to say, I really like the way the new series looks. I wasn't a fan of the looks of the V6, it always seemed like too much of a departure from the traditional looks, and not in a good way. Too "futuristic" looking or something, maybe too much going on. But these new V7s are right on the money. Clean drivers, clean baffles, and I love the new waveguide on the tweet.

I've been very happy with my Monitor 7s (I can't remember what line... I think V3/4), although the CC370 could be a little more robust.

I'll see if I can get in to have a listen to some of these, not that I would replace mine, but just out of curiosity.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> I have to say, I really like the way the new series looks. I wasn't a fan of the looks of the V6, it always seemed like too much of a departure from the traditional looks, and not in a good way. Too "futuristic" looking or something, maybe too much going on. But these new V7s are right on the money. Clean drivers, clean baffles, and I love the new waveguide on the tweet.
> 
> I've been very happy with my Monitor 7s (I can't remember what line... I think V3/4), although the CC370 could be a little more robust.
> 
> I'll see if I can get in to have a listen to some of these, not that I would replace mine, but just out of curiosity.


I totally agree with you about the cosmetic changes they made to the new series, i'm just curious if they sound as good and play as loud and dig as deep as the Monitor 11 v.6.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Went to the paradigm web site yesterday and could not find the ADP line of speakers listed. I still need a set of ADP 390s. I also could not find the DSP 3400 listed. WTF.. You can find them listed if you go to yahoo and do a search for the speakers. I have to wait until Tuesday for my local dealer to open, so I can call and find out if I can still get these speakers... I'm going to be real pissed off if I can't.


----------

